# Timing chain/waterpump cover



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I bought a new water pump/timing chain cover for my '72 400 rebuild. The holes for the sleeves are very loose (like an 1/8" oversize). Is this normal and does it matter. Sorry, I'm more of a Chevy guy, with a new 72 Lemans convertible with the T-41 GTO front end option. 
Thank, TJ


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

the holes in stock covers are loose also....when i install mine, i put in all the bolts slightly loose...then i use the available play to center the cover on the coolant passage to the crossover on the manifold. then tighten down the timing cover bolts....installation tip, if you are re-installing an intake manifold, suck it to the timing cover first with the special o ring installed and liberally greased. after the manifold and timing cover are snug, tighten the remaining manifold bolts...this lessens the chances of leaks between manifold and cover....


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. This is a new build. Bought the part on ebay and was hoping I didn't get stuck with a scow.


----------

